# Controller für Steuerung NSF am PC



## Amibobo (1. März 2016)

*Controller für Steuerung NSF am PC*

Hallo Forum,

soweit ich gelesen habe, werden Controller wie Lenkräder von Need for Speed am PC nicht mehr unterstützt.
Gibt es dafür einen guten Grund?
Ist das jetzt bei allen Rennspielen so?

Welche Controller für den PC sind stattdessen ratsam?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Galford (1. März 2016)

*AW: Controller für Steuerung NSF am PC*

Naja, so schlimm ist es jetzt nicht.

Wahrscheinlich musste hauptsächlich Rivals als Negativbeispiel herhalten. Das bietet keine offzielle Unterstützung für Lenkräder, und die Button-Belegung bei Xbox360/One Controllern lässt sich im Spiel selbst (PC-Version) nicht ändern.
Abgesehen davon werden Xbox360/One Controllern problemlos unterstützt.

Von der PC-Version des neuen Need for Speed, die am 17. März 2016 erscheinen wird, werden wieder Lenkräder unterstützt. Eine Liste findest du >hier< 

In der Regel funktioniert z.B. der Xbox360 Controller problemlos in den meisten Need for Speed Spielen. Wobei im 2005er Most Wanted die unsaubere Todeszone des Xbox360-Controller Analog-Sticks dafür sorgt, dass das Auto immer etwas in eine Richtung zieht. Mit dem XboxOne Controller hab  ich es noch nicht getestet. 

Auch mit der Lenkradunterstützung sieht es nicht so schlecht aus. Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed müssten auch eine Reihe von Lenkräder unterstützen.

Laut Sammelthread unterstützt z.B. Shift 2 Unleashed:


Spoiler



*Unterstützte PC-Lenkräder:*_
 Logitech G27 Racing Wheel
 Logitech G25 Racing Wheel
 Logitech Driving Force GT
 Logitech Formula Force EX
 Logitech Driving Force
 Logitech Driving Force EX
 Logitech Driving Force RX
 Logitech Driving Force Pro
 Logitech MOMO Force
 Logitech MOMO Racing
 Thrustmaster RGT FFB Pro Clutch
 Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience
 Thrustmaster Ferrari 430
 Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo S (and similar models)_



Bei anderen NFS Teilen könnte man evtl. auch einfach nach den Systemanforderungen googlen. Womöglich stehen die unterstützen Lenkräder dabei. 

Ich selber habe eigentlich hauptsächlich Erfahrung mit dem Xbox360 Controller. Seit einer Weile habe ich auch einen XboxOne Controller und damit eigentlich auch keine Probleme.
Wenn dir ein Controller/Gamepad ausreicht, würde ich wohl das XboxOne Gamepad empfehlen. Mit dem PS4 Controller habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

Du kannst dir vielleicht auch mal diese Video anschauen (wobei es einen Fehler aufweist: der Wireless-Adapter für das XboxOne Gamepad soll inzwischen auch unter Win7/8.1 funktionieren):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mju5-o7CwHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

